# SB and first island report



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

hit up sandbridge sat a few miles offshore and saw some cobes free swimmin. dropped a live bait down and 5 mins later cobe in the yak! 
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/SBcobe-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/cobefrontshot-copy-copy.jpg">
today we hit the first for some sheeps and drum. hooked up on a few of the drum and lost em. then mike pulls a 10lb sheepshead outta nowhere. 
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/mikessheep-copy.jpg">


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Those are 2 nice fish, great job.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sick.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very nice!!!

Is that a hobie yak?


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah i got to see the purty work 1st hand watched that cobe go under my yak twice..... we caught tons of spanish that day. great 1st time out on the yak


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

thats my sheepshead mike.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nah Cdog that aint a hobie its a native...hell yeah sean how could i forget all them damn spanish we caught...as many as u wanted and nice ones!


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

i thought some of them where going to jump in the boat it was a blast havin my drag zing on almost every cast


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job guys. way to go.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Outa curiosity, just how do you get a huge arsed fish like that into the 'yak without turtling? I almost flipped just wrestling a 24" flounder one time...


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

wolfva- i got the fish to the side of the yak in like 3 minutes, then green gaff his arse in the head and literally beat the hell outta of it with an aluminum bat (or punch it in the head with your fist). and yes the fish goes nuts when u gaff em like that, u just gotta have balance so the fish doesnt pull u in. and for those of u that dont cobia fish, theres also a row of spikes behind there head that stick up as a defense that u gotta watch out for also. no need to fight these fish for hours to tire them out thats just more chance of losing a nice fish.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nice fish man. thinkin of headin out in a few to try. we went out last week and couldn't even find any blues


----------



## pjv (Nov 10, 2006)

So where do you launch when you go out off fo sandbridge... would love to get into some spanish from the yak this week.
thanks for the info!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Matt once again you're on fire this year.........freaking WOW !!! 

When you fishing next, I want to borrow the 'horse shoe'


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

seems like you have had a hell of a year. congrats on the cobe


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Dang, you are doing Native Watercraft proud. I think I am going to have to get you a Native hat!


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

ruthless said:


> Dang, you are doing Native Watercraft proud. I think I am going to have to get you a Native hat!


hey cory how bout a new native yak


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You have to wear that one out first. How was the surf landing at the end of th day?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

If you don'e mind me asking what was the live bait of choice?


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

reelax84 said:


> hey cory how bout a new native yak


If I were you I'd send Native some of your pics...Who knows with the free publicity they might just want you to test drive a new kayak or have one for those you associate with to demo.

Just a thought.... thanks much for the posts with the pics.... it's posts like yours that send us out on our personal quests for that big one.

Keep on keeping on, Tim


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

If the pictures are posted online, I foward them and or the links to the bosses at Legacy Paddlesports. So they see em, and lots of em from all over.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i don't kno cory theres alot o' slime and bloodstains on that sucker. she sees the water honestly over 40 hours a week! but anyway that was one of my better surf landings, it handles big water great but definantly not meant for the ocean surf!


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> If you don'e mind me asking what was the live bait of choice?


bluefish was the bait of the day


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

40 HOURS A WEEK! You almost have Kayak Kevin status.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

thats the secret, ya can't catch em at home! but its just cuz i've been out of work for a while, not sure how i'm gonna be able to go back to workin FT after gettin to fish almost daily


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

reelax84 said:


> thats the secret, ya can't catch em at home!


amen to that.


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

reelax84 said:


> wolfva- i got the fish to the side of the yak in like 3 minutes, then green gaff his arse in the head and literally beat the hell outta of it with an aluminum bat (or punch it in the head with your fist). and yes the fish goes nuts when u gaff em like that, u just gotta have balance so the fish doesnt pull u in. and for those of u that dont cobia fish, theres also a row of spikes behind there head that stick up as a defense that u gotta watch out for also. no need to fight these fish for hours to tire them out thats just more chance of losing a nice fish.



bullcrap....you had to have had some help. 

epic fail.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

pridekiller said:


> bullcrap....you had to have had some help.
> 
> epic fail.


 that was a little harsh


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

pridekiller said:


> bullcrap....you had to have had some help.
> 
> epic fail.


wtf u talkin bout? ya damn right i had help, ya gotta have somebody gaff em while u control the fish beside the boat. PK why don't u come out there sumtime.....if u already havnt...lol


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice!


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

reelax84 said:


> wtf u talkin bout? ya damn right i had help, ya gotta have somebody gaff em while u control the fish beside the boat. PK why don't u come out there sumtime.....if u already havnt...lol



ah....you made it sound like you did it yourself.

i may come out this weekend. then youll have 2 crazy filipinos to beat the crap out of the fish.:fishing:



justinfisch01 said:


> that was a little harsh


inside joke....kinda


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Nice fish!!! Is that the same day I saw you out there?


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

WILSON said:


> Nice fish!!! Is that the same day I saw you out there?


yeah man same day,i was wondering how yall ended up doing but never saw ya again.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You guys are savage man, nice friggin' fish.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

We slayed the spanish, I ended up down by the refuge following a pod of bunker. I still would have liked to seen you gaff that thing!! Gonna give it a go this coming week.


----------

